# Mehrere EA-Accounts zusammenlegen?



## INU.ID (3. März 2010)

Moin.

Ich hoffe ich bin im richtigen Unterforum. ^^

Also folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in 2005 BF2 erworben. Wie es sich gehört, und weil ich dachte es beugt einem Accountdiebstahl vor, habe ich das Spiel bei EA registriert. Später kam dann noch BF-SF und natürlich BF2142 dazu - aber leider immer auf einen anderen (neuen) Account.

Nun kann ich mich bei EA an verschiedenen  Stellen anmelden:

Zb hier: Bei EA.com anmelden

Oder auch hier: https://profile.ea.com/login.do

Wenn ich mich unter dem ersten Link anmelde, dann mit einem Nick. Daher kann ich mich mit 3 verschiedenen Nicks an 3 verschiedenen Accounts anmelden - alle registriert auf eine Email. Bei jedem Account steht dann jeweils ein registriertes (BF) Spiel in der Liste.

Wenn ich mich unter dem 2ten Link anmelde, mit meiner Email, werden gar keine meiner Spiele aufgeführt.

Wenn ich mich unter " Enter your age | Battlefield Bad Company 2 " anmelde, mit meiner Email, um dort wegen des Veteranen-Programms meine alten BF-Spiele einzutragen, dann klappt das eintragen dieser Spiele nicht. Und ich habe schon alle Kombinationen aus Nicks und PW ausprobiert.

*Meine Frage(n):*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit seine alten EA-Accounts zusammenzulegen, also auf einen Account?

Warum wird unter dem neuen EA-Account, wo man sich mit seiner Email und nicht mit einem Nick anmeldet, keine meiner registrierten Spiele angezeigt?

Hat schon irgendjemand erfolgreich eines seiner BF-Spiele zum BFBC2-Veteranen-Programm hinzufügen können?

Der Tele-Support öffnet leider erst um 14Uhr, daher wollt ich erstmal hier nachfragen.

MFG INU.ID


----------



## INU.ID (3. März 2010)

*AW: BF-Veteranen-Programm - Mehrere EA-Accounts zusammenlegen?*

**Update**

So, hab gerade mim Support telefoniert:

Also (alte) Accounts zusammenlegen geht nicht.

Spiele die noch zu der alten EA-Datenbank gehören tauchen im EA-Konto-Manager nicht auf, und es ist auch nicht geplant die alte Datenbank jemals zu übernehmen. Lediglich die neuen Spiele werden im EA-Konto-Manager auftauchen.

Das Veteranen-Programm für BFBC2 funktioniert im Moment generell noch nicht, es wird überarbeitet und demnächst auf einer neuen Seite online gehen.

MFG


----------



## UnaBomba (3. März 2010)

*AW: BF-Veteranen-Programm - Mehrere EA-Accounts zusammenlegen?*

Konntest du nicht den Key eingeben? Ich meine BF Vietnam musste ich den eingeben. Kann sein das es auch bei anderen so ist.


----------



## DarkMo (3. März 2010)

ich hab au scho wegen support geredet und zusammenlegen geht - allerdings nur mit einer bisher unregistrierten email -.- ich verfluche den account hickhack von bf2142 mit jedem tag mehr und mehr. wegen dem scheiss bossterpack kann ich nu keinen gescheiten acc laufen lassen :/


----------



## Falcon (6. März 2010)

Vor ewigen Zeiten konnte man doch - als EA damals auf das "neue" System umgestellt hat - seine bisherigen Accounts alle auf einem "EA Master Account" zusammenlegen. Wieso geht das nicht mehr?


----------



## DarkMo (6. März 2010)

frag mich ned, was dabei das problem is... kundenschickung oder was weis ich.


----------

